

Ask HN: HN addiction anyone? - arisAlexis

I feel like I have an addiction to HN. Every morning I read the first 300 news (skimming through and opening interesting titles) and then randomly (compulsively) opening again to see what&#x27;s new. I also do it with music while drunk after the party sometimes. Anyone else feels like that?
======
johnchristopher
Dopamine bursts induced by information overload.

Google for those keywords. Here's a broad overview of the topic from a pop-psy
site:

[http://www.blog.theteamw.com/2009/11/07/100-things-you-
shoul...](http://www.blog.theteamw.com/2009/11/07/100-things-you-should-know-
about-people-8-dopamine-makes-us-addicted-to-seeking-information/)

[http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/brain-wise/201209/why-
we...](http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/brain-wise/201209/why-were-all-
addicted-texts-twitter-and-google)

Might be worth googling for `procrastination` as well.

